# 1990 hardbody flatbed



## egunn11 (Dec 21, 2008)

hey i have a 1990 hardbody with a bed that is fully rusted and i was lookin for help with anywhere i can find a flatbed for it or how to make one or any ideas for a bed.


----------



## brookwood61 (Aug 18, 2005)

I don't know where you live, but these is an 88 duely, with a nice flatbed, sitting in a junk yard in Columbus.


----------



## egunn11 (Dec 21, 2008)

no im from the ct area hartford county


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

i just make mine from wood and the put angled galvanized around the outside edges


----------



## Al from Jerz (Oct 28, 2008)

zanegrey said:


> i just make mine from wood and the put angled galvanized around the outside edges


I was thinking about doing that, do you have a pic ?


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

no pictures.

i left the floor of the bed there and cut the rest away.

i then used pressure treated 2x 12 .i put one about the width of the truck just behind the cab then i run 2 down the length of the bed just to the inside of where the wheel well cuts into the bed.

then another to complete the box at the end of the truck .

i screw the 2 long ones to the end ones and then screw the whole thing down to the bed from underneath..

i top it off with 2x8 white pine ..i left a and acces rectangle close to the front and big enough to put tool boxes in and my jack.

this left almost the whole bed underneath a wood deck (minus the access)..

i trimmed every edge with a 2 inch galvanized angle ..even the access.

this made it last and was almost bullet proof..i painted the deck with rustoleum.

for the tail light i made holes for the existing tail ights and screwed the into place sideways..

i used the extra space from before the wheel wells and behind for an extra battery and extra jack ..

noone ever knew i kept all my tools in there ..and it left the whole deck free for what ever..


----------



## egunn11 (Dec 21, 2008)

yea my bed is completely rotted out so i would need to make one from scratch and i was wondering if any 1 had pics or even plans would be better


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

i was a mill rite for many years so i just make what i need.

i did make one for a toyota from scratch..

once the bed is removed i used 3x3 wood from an old pallet.

one each down the frame rails where the bed went ..

where i bolted them down i used a cut tire as a gasket ..

once i had those on it was easy to just drywall screw a deck on..

then again i trimmed it with angle around the edges .


----------



## brookwood61 (Aug 18, 2005)

If anyone's around Columbus, there is a real good 85 king cab bed sitting in a junk yard too.No tailgate-it's on mine now.If I remember right,she wanted $100 for the whole bed,but sold me the tailgate for $25.


----------



## ff14007 (Aug 26, 2007)

well, dont have pics yet, but i made my bed from pressure treated 4x4's going across the frame where the bed bolted down, and deck boards on top going the length of the bed. then i put a deck board down the side to make it look better. its big enough to fit a full size truck tool box in the back. with factory lighting still intact.


----------

